

The Most Hated Company In the PC Industry - nickb
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/columns/executive_tech/article.php/3719776

======
corentin
This is pure speculation. Moreover, business isn't war and companies don't
"hate" each other; they just happen to be in competition on some markets.

~~~
iamwil
The article written like link-bait. In fact, the only news-worthy item in
there was that ASUS had released a flash-based laptop with a fairly cheap
price.

[http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=0&l3=0...](http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=24&l2=0&l3=0&l4=0&model=1907&modelmenu=1)

Even the short engadget review on it was better than the link provided above.

<http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/01/eee-pc-review-roundup/>

------
Tichy
Mini-PC or not, normal PCs are also getting so cheap that it might become
difficult to charge much money for Operating Systems.

Also, I wonder if Bill Gates timed it deliberately so that his followers will
fail, to cement the myth of his leadership? I guess not, but in general, it
might be a consideration of CEOs when stepping down. Or maybe in general they
tend to step down when prospects are poor.

As for the mini-PC, it might be cute, but so far I don't see why I would need
one.

~~~
jgamman
yeah but i'm thinking it might be perfect for my mum. her old imac is running
9.2 and she just wants to surf her email and bid on trademe - for this price,
i can buy her one for xmas every other year and never need to update her
software! i'm not an early adopter but i'm going to keep an eye on this for
later. also - a great school pc for kids (?)

~~~
dangph
It has a little screen. Does she have good eyesight?

~~~
jgamman
hmm, good point, i really need to see one in the plastic

------
electric
Interesting -- i'm reading this on my eee pc. I love it!

------
baruman
The only problem I can see with this is only 4 GB or 8 GB of HD space and no
CD/DVD drive. Also no mention of USB. Otherwise I would buy one tomorrow to
have as a 2nd travel laptop.

------
gojomo
I &hearts; ASUS and thought back in 2004 they were on a hot streak of
promising products:

<http://gojomo.blogspot.com/2004/12/i-asus.html>

At the time, it seemed they only needed more native-english-marketing-savvy to
achieve mass appeal in North America. I hope the Eee PC will be their brand
breakthrough.

